# Bay Club Questions.



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a newbie to HGVC (I have been Marritt only in ownership), and I have a couple of questions about Bay Club affiliate.

1. Are Bay Club timeshares subject to Hilton's ROFR?

2. I went out to the Hilton site, and found more layouts than there are point types for 2 BR timeshares. How do you sort out what's what, in terms of layout, rather than building?

Thanks all!


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 23, 2014)

When I bought my bay club last year the agent told me that they do have rofr but that they have never exercised it. So I wouldn't worry about Rofr.

On the unit layout all you are really interested in is how many points the unit is worth in hgvc. For a two bedroom its 7k or 8400. The 7k are more prevalent.

Ian


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 23, 2014)

The Bay Club at Waikoloa is a HGVC Affiliate, which does not have ROFR.  People have picked these up for $1 in the past, even 7K units.  Today, you can still pick-up the 1-Bdrm 4800 points units for peanuts, but you may have to pay a couple of thousand at worst for a 7K unit.    

I can give you a link that shows the floor plans for the different Bay Club units, but if your planning to purchase a Bay Club just to have the points for trading, the floor plans do not matter.  The Bay Clubs are either 1-Bdrm 4800 points, 2-Bdrm 7000 points, or the 2-Bdrm, 3-bath, 2-story, Villa's that are 8400 points.


----------



## RichardL (Aug 23, 2014)

Happy to aid you.

#1. As to ROFR.  HGVC has never owned the Bay Club, and as an affiliate HGVC has no ROFR.  What occurs when you transfer ownership is that the Bay Club has an employee that is charged with the duty of automatically signing all waivers of first refusal.  Literally, you can email a waiver of ROFR to the Bay Club and then immediately call and ask a staff member to sign it and email it back.

#2 Bay Club has different two bedroom configurations and points.  The basic 2 bedroom for 7,000.  Then a penthouse 2 bedroom for 8,400 points.  Then my favorite a duplex style ground floor or 2nd floor stand alone unit that has a private car port out front.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2014)

You can see floor plans here - http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Floor_Plans/page_1796691.html

See this detailed discussion about the various Bay Club units - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171747


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 23, 2014)

RichardL said:


> Happy to aid you.
> 
> #1. As to ROFR.  HGVC has never owned the Bay Club, and as an affiliate HGVC has no ROFR.  What occurs when you transfer ownership is that the Bay Club has an employee that is charged with the duty of automatically signing all waivers of first refusal.  Literally, you can email a waiver of ROFR to the Bay Club and then immediately call and ask a staff member to sign it and email it back.
> 
> #2 Bay Club has different two bedroom configurations and points.  The basic 2 bedroom for 7,000.  Then a penthouse 2 bedroom for 8,400 points.  Then my favorite a duplex style ground floor or 2nd floor stand alone unit that has a private car port out front.



In #1, I don't understand what you are saying about signing the ROFR.  When I purchased mine, there was nothing about any ROFR paperwork. There is no ROFR. Even if a person owns a Bay Club unit that is now part of HGVC and is getting points, when a new person purchases that unit, they must pay HGVC $250 for an EOY or $500 for an annual for that unit to be part of HGVC, if the new owner wants the unit to be part of HGVC to get HGVC points. Plus the new owner must pay HGVC an additional fee to join HGVC,  if they are not a member already.  Note that there is no requirement to join HGVC if you purchase a Bay Club unit, which is voluntary, you could just use your unit each year.

In #2, the penthouse units in the 3-story units are, unfortunately, only 7K points, I own a Penthouse unit, their all 7K. The only units that get 8400 points are the Villa, 2-Bdrm, 3-bath, 2-story units, that also include a car port.  Really wish I had one of those, but the resale prices were significantly higher.  Check this Bay Club page out, specifically the A, B, & AB Penthouses, which are all 7K:

http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Resale_Prices/page_1796694.html


Check out eBay for past & current prices:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Bay-Clu...51386243455?pt=Timeshares&hash=item233f52c17f


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers. My planned usage is very different form most Tuggers, I am thinking of buying several for "Snowbirding" in retirement.

(Snowbirding - migrating to a warm climate for all or part of the winter...)


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2014)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Thanks for all the answers. My planned usage is very different form most Tuggers, I am thinking of buying several for "Snowbirding" in retirement.
> 
> (Snowbirding - migrating to a warm climate for all or part of the winter...)



fyi... there are threads about retirement on TUG 

Here's two recent threads that I recall (just in case you haven't seen them already).

*"Does anyone own 8+ weeks in Hawaii?" *(2013) - 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190840

*"How many of you have added timeshare weeks to use in retirement?" *(2014) - 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215256

Here's another one (not really about retirement) but you might find some interesting comments *"How Many Timeshares Do You Own?"* - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179770


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 26, 2014)

Great information on the Bay Club.

What are the "AB" units?  The published resale prices are much high for those, but they are still just 7000 points.  

The must be something interesting, as they are priced higher than the 8400 point grand Villa's..


Chris


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 26, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Great information on the Bay Club.
> 
> What are the "AB" units?  The published resale prices are much high for those, but they are still just 7000 points.
> 
> ...



Third (top) floor, vaulted ceilings, nobody tromping overhead, open lanais for star gazing.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, that makes sense for the Penthouses, had not noticed the open Lanai before, but can see it in the pictures...

Sort of odd that the penthouses units sell for more, but still yield the same HGVC points.

Guess that if you own a Penthouse unit at Bay Club, you can automatically get one when you stay there... Just wish the MF were not so high there...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 27, 2014)

That does not make sense to me.  I have official docs from my Bay Club purchase.  There are NO AB units listed.  There are A units which are the larger  lani, larger unit, 2 bedrooms and there are B units with smaller lani and slightly smaller 2 BR unit. 

There are no AB lists.  You could have a penthouse in a A, B, C, D.  Where C and D are the two types of 1 BR units available. 

Here are the floor plans.  http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Floor_Plans/page_1796691.html
Strange that D floor plans on not listed.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 27, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> That does not make sense to me.  I have official docs from my Bay Club purchase.  There are NO AB units listed.  There are A units which are the larger  lani, larger unit, 2 bedrooms and there are B units with smaller lani and slightly smaller 2 BR unit.
> 
> There are no AB lists.  You could have a penthouse in a A, B, C, D.  Where C and D are the two types of 1 BR units available.
> 
> ...



So why do you think that the Bay Club shows the AB Deluxe TS's (floors 1 & 2) and the AB Penthouse (3rd floor) on their web site under Resale Prices?

http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Resale_Prices/page_1796694.html

TWO Bedroom 'AB' Deluxe..        $11,500      $6,000/5,500                   $1,340        7,000

TWO Bedroom 'AB" penthouse .          $14,000       na     /$6,000               $1,340         7,000


Inquisitive minds want to know


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 27, 2014)

I am not disputing that there are penthouse units,  There are A style penthouse and B style Penthouse.  There is NO AB style Penthouse.  They are just lumping the penthouses units together, but are not showing A vs B.  B have slightly less space and way less lanai, and less MFs than the A units.  There is a penthouse A and a Penthouse B.  Both are 2 BRs.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> So why do you think that the Bay Club shows the AB Deluxe TS's (floors 1 & 2) and the AB Penthouse (3rd floor) on their web site under Resale Prices?
> 
> http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Resale_Prices/page_1796694.html
> 
> ...



The units were originally sold with different pricing in all these variations.  When they were converted to HGVC points only the villas got 8400, the "2br penthouse" units got 7000, the same as the other 2br. This broker probably sold the original units, that's why they have all the varied unit price levels. On eBay they are just sold by point values.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 29, 2014)

How does it work for owner at the Bay Club or other affiliates with multiple floor plans, and even Penthouse units at the same point value.

Do you automatically get the plan you own when you reserve?


----------



## Emi (Aug 29, 2014)

If you reserve through the Bay Club onsite reservations for owners you will get the unit type you own. If you reserve with points through HGVC you will get the unit according to number of points you use, 7000 pts for 2BR or 8400 pts for the villa. There is no distinction as to type of 2 br 7000 pts unit, A or B type or top fl Penthouse. You can request a particular type through the front desk depending on availability at time of check in. You can have the request put on the reservation earlier but no guarantee.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> ...when a new person purchases that unit, they must pay HGVC $250 for an EOY or $500 for an annual for that unit to be part of HGVC, if the new owner wants the unit to be part of HGVC to get HGVC points.




I was already an HGVC member before buying my Bay Club units so I did not have to pay the fees mentioned.


----------



## RichardL (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry to disagree on the fees for a new unit if you are an existing owner vs. new owner.  I think the confusion is in the issue of being just a Bay Club Owner, you only pay MF.  But you have the option to convert that TS ownership into the HGVC Club.  Once that is elected, you pay annual MF, plus HGVC membership, and a one time conversion or club fee of $250 a season.  So an existing Bay Club/HGVC owner, on acquiring a new Bay Club and electing to join HGVC, does not pay the HGVC membership fee, but does pay a one time per week fee of $250 per season.  I have found HGVC membership to be well worth the exercise because of the access it offers.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 30, 2014)

I also own bay club units that are enrolled in HGVC,  A few years ago you paid a one time $399 fee to enroll your units into HGVC.  Best part was you did not enroll the bay club unit if you knew you were buying more to enroll.  The $399 fee covered as many units as you wanted to enroll that one time.  This was changed about a year after the special assessment back in I think 2008 or 2009.  Then it changed to the current structure of $250 per season.
I just bought a true HGVC at Kohala suites unit.  I was thinking that I would not have to pay enrollment fee like bay club units since Kohala suites is not an affiliate resort.  Boy was I surprised when HGVC sent me a bill for $250 to enroll it in the club.  I think it was called an activation fee instead.  :annoyed::annoyed:


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 31, 2014)

RichardL said:


> Sorry to disagree on the fees for a new unit if you are an existing owner vs. new owner.  I think the confusion is in the issue of being just a Bay Club Owner, you only pay MF.  But you have the option to convert that TS ownership into the HGVC Club.  Once that is elected, you pay annual MF, plus HGVC membership, and a one time conversion or club fee of $250 a season.



I don't question that this how it is now done.  However, when I purchased both my units (14 years & 7 years ago) it was very clearly documented that I would pay neither the HGVC membership fee nor the fee to convert the unit.  Whether this was the norm--I don't know--but my documents show I didn't have to pays these 2 fees because I was already a HGVV member.


----------



## RichardL (Aug 31, 2014)

I am just happy that Hilton took the opportunity to build or otherwise offer a full service destination resort on the BI.  I really enjoy visiting there, while everyone else fights to squeeze into Waikiki.

It also explains why a second timeshare group can be beneficial or else I would have just stayed with Marriott.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Sep 9, 2014)

*Penthouse deeds say 2AP*

I just bought a 2 BR Penthouse resale at the Bay Club.  It is actually listed as 2AP.  I already owned several Bay Club weeks in the villas which were enrolled with HGVC.  When I converted my resale to HGVC, I had to pay $500.  It was $250 for the even year and $250 for the odd year, even though they were bought as a package.


----------



## lake123 (May 30, 2015)

Jan Handlers said:


> I just bought a 2 BR Penthouse resale at the Bay Club.  It is actually listed as 2AP.  I already owned several Bay Club weeks in the villas which were enrolled with HGVC.  When I converted my resale to HGVC, I had to pay $500.  It was $250 for the even year and $250 for the odd year, even though they were bought as a package.



Hi Jan and all, 

May i ask all of the Bay Club experts for their opinion? I am interested in buying a Bay Club's Christmas week (52).  The sale agent said he does not know if it can be converted to HGVC points. My family is interested to be there for almost all christmas, but some years we may want to trade off for other HGVC resorts. 

Thank you,. 

lake n.


----------



## SmithOp (May 30, 2015)

lake123 said:


> Hi Jan and all,
> 
> May i ask all of the Bay Club experts for their opinion? I am interested in buying a Bay Club's Christmas week (52).  The sale agent said he does not know if it can be converted to HGVC points. My family is interested to be there for almost all christmas, but some years we may want to trade off for other HGVC resorts.
> 
> ...


All Bay Club units are eligible for conversion by paying the fee.  If the previous owner converted the fee still has to be paid by the new owner, there is no transfer.  A new HGVC account is set up for the points, even if other HGVC account and ownership exists. Multiple Bay Club weeks can be added to a single account.


----------



## RichardL (May 31, 2015)

Confirm if you have week 52 or weeks 1-52.  In other words, if you really want christmas, be sure you have that as a fixed week.  Otherwise you may find owners of 1-52 all going after a small pool of christmas weeks.  Also you have to in writing request your week at bay club.  Therefore, why not just call bay club and ask if your unit has exclusivity for christmas.

Enjoy hgvc


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 12, 2015)

Since this thread has been brought up, I think I'll ask another question.

I now have an "A Penthouse" week. Is there a particular unit that is considered the "best" to try to get?

Thanks


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 12, 2015)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Since this thread has been brought up, I think I'll ask another question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you book your home week directly with Bay Club they should give you the unit number on your deed, I owned 1br unit 928 and thats where I was placed.

There really aren't any buildings with better views than others, all the 2br units face the golf course.  We liked building 2 or 3 because there is a hot tub between them that has nice sunset view.  Building 1 is nice for quick access to the Hilton hotel complex.  Building 4 is right across from the main pool and bar, and the shuttle stop.  Building 9 is next to the other pool and kids playground, plus its close to the HGVC WKV units and pool/lobby.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks. I'm deeded 934.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 15, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> There really aren't any buildings with better views than others, all the 2br units face the golf course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



The one bedrooms at Bay Club face the parking lot, or do they face the other buildings?


----------



## brp (Jun 15, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The one bedrooms at Bay Club face the parking lot, or do they face the other buildings?



We've had both parking lot and golf course views in One bedroom. (I'm pretty sure of that...our last stay we booked 1BR, but ended up getting a 2BR, but I seem to recall a prior 1BR stay looking at the gold course)

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 15, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The one bedrooms at Bay Club face the parking lot, or do they face the other buildings?




Parking lot.  All the lanais wrap around two sides, so the end units do have one side facing the building next door, and a side view of the GC, because there is quite a distance between them.  The inner 1br units have one side facing the inner courtyard and elevator stack.  The buildings are U shaped.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 16, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Parking lot.  All the lanais wrap around two sides, so the end units do have one side facing the building next door, and a side view of the GC, because there is quite a distance between them.  The inner 1br units have one side facing the inner courtyard and elevator stack.  The buildings are U shaped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Thanks, sounds like in general the two bedrooms have the better views.  We toured the smaller two bedroom at BC on our visit to Kings Land last month.  Those are really nice units inside.. overall i like the grounds and pool area better at KL, but inside of the Bay Club unit we saw was very spacious and nicely done.


----------



## topdog (Jun 16, 2015)

*Good memories*

We stayed at Bay Club last October in a 2BR in one of the buildings closest to the hotel.  Great golf course view, spacious unit.  We loved the lanai for breakfast and coffee in the morning.


----------



## brp (Jun 16, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks, sounds like in general the two bedrooms have the better views.



Am I really misremembering that some one bedrooms have a golf course view? It could be. We've been three times. The last was a 2BR upgrade (for no reason), and the other two were 1BR, and I really thought that we had a golf course view one time.

But there were the umbrella drinks at the Bay Club pool...

Cheers.


----------



## mjack47 (Jun 24, 2015)

Forgive me for going a bit off topic.  I am an owner at Bay club and have not yet been to volcanoes National Park.  We plan on going this Oct. Any advice , route. do s and dont's. Possible to do a round trip from Bay Club in one day?


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 24, 2015)

mjack47 said:


> Forgive me for going a bit off topic.  I am an owner at Bay club and have not yet been to volcanoes National Park.  We plan on going this Oct. Any advice , route. do s and dont's. Possible to do a round trip from Bay Club in one day?



Depends on how long (and when you plan to stay). From Kohala the best route is North on 19 until it goes up to Waimea. Go up to Waiimea on 19 and down the wet side on 19, which goes to Hilo, take 11 south from Hilo, which will take you to the Volcano Park.

Travel time is about 2 hours, one way. The road is curvy but reasonable good. DO NOT TAKE the South Point route. The road is nasty, narrow, slow, lots of blind curves, and locals like to take racing lines on it. (I nearly "bought the farm" on this road, it is not for the faint hearted.) It is no faster to get there even if it a little shorter in miles. 

If you leave at daybreak, around 7 AM, you should get there around 9 AM. If you want the Volcano at night, plan an overight stay. Otherwise, leave at 5 PM and home by Dusk, 7 PM. Total of 8 hours over target...


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 24, 2015)

mjack47 said:


> Forgive me for going a bit off topic.  I am an owner at Bay club and have not yet been to volcanoes National Park.  We plan on going this Oct. Any advice , route. do s and dont's. Possible to do a round trip from Bay Club in one day?




Its quite a drive from Waikoloa for a day trip, you might want to consider using one of the tour operators.  We prefer to overnight in the area to avoid that long drive back when tired. The view areas and parking lots get busy during the day when the tour buses arrive so you have to compete with that too. If you stay in the area, early mornings and late evenings are less crowded.  We like to visit the steam vents early when its cool and the Jagger overlook at night when the lava glow shows up better.  Another tip is to drive all the way down to the end of Chain of Craters road and work your way back up to avoid the tour buses, they stop at the top down.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## holdaer (Jun 24, 2015)

+1 with RSE

We did the same drive. We left at 6:00am, stopped at Hawaiian Style Cafe for breakfast in Waimea, drove a little ways down 19 and stopped at Tex Drive In to pick up a box of Malasadas to snack on. The drive along 19 is beautiful with Akaka Falls along the way. It makes for a long day but well worth it.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ahh hawaiian style cafe in waimea.  Is the food still delicious and humungous portions? That was my favorite big island eatery but havent been back in 14 years or so.  When did you visit there last?


----------



## lily28 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am at the big island now. We actually flew into Hilo, stayed 1 night at the volcano village. Went to Jagger museum to see the volcano at night. The next day drove down the chain of craters which took at least 3 hours. By the time we stopped at the visitor center, the tour buses and a lot of cars started arriving. It took me 10 minutes to find a parking space because it was so crowded. Afterward we stopped at the black sand beach before going to Hilton kingland. It took us 3 hours using highway 11.  It was still a very tiring trip. I can't imagine driving round trip the same day


----------



## mjack47 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the good info.


----------



## holdaer (Jun 26, 2015)

frank808 said:


> Ahh hawaiian style cafe in waimea.  Is the food still delicious and humungous portions? That was my favorite big island eatery but havent been back in 14 years or so.  When did you visit there last?



We went on a Tuesday in June 2010, and there was a 30 minute wait at 6:30am!  Yes, the food was delicious, good pricing and the portions were very large!


----------

